# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Rood en branderig

## kimmie101996

Al een hele lange tijd heb ik na het douchen last van een rood vlekkerig gezicht en mijn wangen zijn dan helemaal rood. ook brand het en is heel droog. de enige zalf of creme wat bij mij dan niet brand is Zwitsal of een veel te vette zalf als nivea. het duurt dan ook wel meer dan een half uur/uur voordag het wat weg trekt.
ik weet dan het kan komen door een warme douche maar ik word er wel zat van, elke keer als ik ga douchen voel ik het. 
Ook heb ik last met zwemmen maar dan doet het meer heel erg pijn en branderig dan rood, omdat het waarschijnlijk niet heel warm is.
en als ik dit meld bij de huisarts zegt ze dat ik gewoon een droge huid heb.

----------


## christel1

Kimmie, vraag eens bij de apotheek of etos, ik dacht dat ze het daar ook hebben, balneum badolie om je mee te wassen, is tegen een droge huid en dit was het enkele waar ik mijn dochter vroeger mee in het bad mocht steken want ze had ook een verschrikkelijk droge huid en kreeg daardoor gelijk jij het beschrijft ook een rood gezicht en overal rode plekken.... en wat mijn dochter nu ook gebruikt van schoonheidsproducten is vichy voor droge huid en ook nog een andere bodylotion waar ze zich elke keer volledig mee inwrijft als ze uit het bad stapt, maar het 2de weet ik niet meer, komt ook wel van de apotheek hoor en van dan af voelt ze zich veel beter. 
Ze had ook heel veel jeuk na dat ze zich gewassen had en deed niets anders dan krabben en met de 2 producten gaat het echt veel beter nu. Zal haar zondagavond eens vragen wat het 2de product is, is echt iets tegen een droge jeukende huid... en wat ook goed is wat ik vroeger voor mijn dochter gebruikte voor haar gezicht in de winter, sloeg direct rood uit van de wind was mustella cold cream.... 
Veel succes met het uitproberen van de producten en als je naar de drogist gaat of apotheek, vraag wat staaltjes van gezichtscrème en bodylotion, die hebben ze altijd op stock liggen en kan je uittesten wat voor jou het beste is... dikke knuffel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Kimmie, wat Christel zegt over de Vichy creme dat klinkt heel goed... :Big Grin: .

Alleen de apotheek mag deze verkopen officieel!!! bij een te droge huid heb je een tekort aan Lipiden oftewel vetstoffen zie ik hier staan in mijn Vichy boekje...in de medische wereld is het bekend om haar therapeutische werking, met name het stimuleren van het natuurlijke beschermingssysteem lees ik verder. :Embarrassment:  de prijzen varieeren van 15 t/m 20 euro, maar het is een "goed" produkt! als de dokter je niet verder wilt of kan helpen dan kun je nog nadenken aan een dermatoloog!!! probeer eerst eens iets, en kijk of het kan helpen. wel snel mee beginnen, een goede tip van Christel om dingen te vragen aan een apotheek, uiteindelijk hebben zij een studie genoten over van alles en nog wat, "OOK" over de Vichy produkten, er is altijd 1 iemand op de Apotheek die naar een curses gaat daarover. ik heb het zelf ook langere tijd gebruikt totdat mijn hondje kwam, toen werd ik zuiniger!
Succes en Sterkte ermee....
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
mijn dochter heeft deze producten oorspronkelijk van een dermatoloog voorgeschreven gekregen dus... niet dat ik voor dit product reclame wil maken of zo hoor maar het zijn echt wel hele goeie producten want bv Oil off Olaz waar ze zo'n reclame voor maken op tv, heb dat 1 keer gebruikt en nooit meer, blijkbaar ben ik allergisch aan 1 of ander product dat erin zit want de dag erna was mijn gezicht maar echt bloedrood en stond ik vol uitslag...

----------


## kimmie101996

Heel erg bedankt beide!! ik zal eens even gaan na vragen.
en ik moet ergens deze weekjes ook weer naar de dermatoloog voor mijn purpura dus dan vraag ik het ook gelijk! als ik het niet WEER vergeet.

Ik was mijzelf nu al tijden niet meer met seep, ik was alleen mijn haar en daarmee ga ik ook even over mijn lichaam. 
maar ik ga het eens wat uitzoeken

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kimmie: Oke meid, nou dan zou ik het "absoluut" vragen....
vergeten? ha,ha, meid dat heb ik ook altijd...maar ik schrijf alles op een briefje en dan haal ik dat tevoorschijn...DOEN" !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik was mijzelf nu meestal alleen met Zwitsal zeep...alleen mijn oksels, derriere, en voeten, de rest besproei ik met water.... :Big Grin: 
Susses

Groetjessssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Och dat is mooi dat je dochter dit kreeg via de Dermatoloog, ik heb er het "volste" vertrouwen in...het is gewoon een goed produkt...
Oil of.....heb ik "ook" gebruikt....dit andere is "beter" en voelt lekker aan...mijn huid kriebelt en jeukt af en toe, dus moet ik misschien ook weer eens dat produkt gebruiken, uiteindelijk moet je je leven lang goed voor je huid zorgen dus het is het absoluut waard!!!!  :Big Grin:  hey lieverd....
Sterkte maar weer he? het verlies om je lieve Bebeke en je eigen gezondheid.. elke dag is er 1...Liefs een een hele dikke knuffel van mij....Elisa  :Embarrassment: 
goed weekend en

----------

